# Oops - look what I just bought!



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Timer-Grinder-/220961225361?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item337250ba91

I hope it isn't going to dwarf our small kitchen! Look out for my iberital mc2 on sale soon 

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I put a cheeky bid in for that too.










I might be interested in your MC2, if the price is right. PM me.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done. Looks good and at a great price. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent! If you decide to get new burrs, I'd say pay the extra for proper mazzer ones from coffeehit rather than no-name cheaper versions.

My tip for the SJ is to dose slowly so the grinds land in the centre of the basket.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I may soon be following you in buying a SJ and having my preciso as a grinder for brewed lol.

How do you spot a good seller against one that has no idea?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

- use of correct terminology

- detailed description

- ideally several photos including serial no. plate

- history of selling similar things, perhaps a specialist webstore

- realistic postage costs (not too cheap. Grinders are heavy.)

- hopefully some sort of refurb knowledge

- obviously good feedback stats from credible buyers

- machine looks like it has been cared for

The risk is fairly low if you combine this with paypal. The biggest risk, arguably, is the hassle/waste of time if it turns out you have to return it for some reason.

With the two reconditioned SJs I just bought they came with crap burrs, no tray and no adjustment rod. Not a problem, but meant I had to then buy new ones. Just something to know.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good, would also be interested in your mc2 when it comes up for sale


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Some good advice from Mike there. I regard a photo of the ID plate as an essential - makes sure that its the right model and voltage, and I understand that the first two figures of the serial number give the date of manuacture - eg 95 equals 1995.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I picked it up tonight and so far I'm really pleased.










It was a bit of a risk I guess as I didn't have a picture of the serial tag, however from the code it looks like it was made in 2007. I took the top off and the burrs seem pretty sharp, although I don't have much to compare it to. After grinding about 50g of gravel sized chunks I eventually got to the ball park and got a tasty shot but I'm going to leave it until the morning now.

It came without a hopper which is fine, but I'll need to buy a new adjustment screw as I'm using a long Allen key at the moment. I'm not that keen on the doser, as Mike said you need to sweep slowly or the grinds shoot out to the left!

I'll post more tomorrow but so far I'm impressed.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its definitely counter-top friendly without the hopper.

I think you were lucky with that, I sent an email to a seller of another SJ and it was apparent they knew absolutely nothing about it.

You could try doing a doserless conversion mod. Type SJ doserless mod on google and see all the weird and wonderful home mods.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Without a hopper it's actually a very similar height to an mc2 with a hopper, although the footprint is quite a bit bigger and the doser protrudes out quite a lot.

I think I got pretty lucky, as it was a one day auction so perhaps not that many people saw it before it ended, plus it was a 10pm finish on a weekday. The guy I bought it from had replaced it with a Vario, which is probably a bit more kitchen friendly and has the benefit of a really easy way of switching from coarse to fine. He said he didn't know where it had come from previously but assumed a cafe. It came without the adjustment screw but they're around £20 on coffee hit so I'm thinking about just using an Allen key for the moment.

I've already made a couple of mods to the doser, but doserless may be on the cards in the future. So far I've added these bits of plastic to the 'sweepers' which means very very little coffee is left in the bottom of the doser:










And I've also added a 'Schectermatic' funnel to the bottom of the doser. It doesn't stop the grounds from travelling left, but it makes using the doser a lot neater:


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any clumping? How does it work with the tin man? Match made in heaven?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll take a picture to show clumping at some point. Definitely not clump free, but you can't really avoid distributing it in the basket anyway because the doser causes it to build up on the left of the portafilter.

I'd be interested to have a look at the anfim dosers at some point to see how they get around the issue.

It does seem quite easy to dose just for one shot at a time which I like. I'm still dialling it in for my machine but had some tasty shots so far - will report back after more testing


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been doing a bit more modding to make the Mazzer a bit more home-friendly!

Unmodified the throat of the grinder looks like this:










But I was finding I had to sweep it out mid grind because bean fragments were getting stuck on those little 'ledges'. My solution is yet another plastic funnel type device:










When inserted it makes the whole process a bit cleaner and avoids having to sweep it:










I'm still tempted to go doserless but for the moment it's not too bad. I'm happy to provide the template for the cone if anyone is interested.


----------

